# Fail to flash a new bios



## mebone (Dec 12, 2004)

I have try using "flashrom" with -f command....however I received error: data not erased

Is it the problem my card's bios is locked?  

What should I do?


----------



## mebone (Dec 12, 2004)

Supplement:

The detailed error should be:

"blocked protect not disabled, status= 0E"  

p.s. I try flashing my 9800se to 9800pro....


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 12, 2004)

not sure what input line your using but should be: -f -p "Biosfilename" (not in Quotes)


----------



## mebone (Dec 13, 2004)

Dear INSTG8R,

Thanks for your reply!

I have try entering the following command:

atiflash -f -p 0 biosname.bin or
flashrom -f -p 0 biosname.bin


however, atiflash gives error: data not erased
              flashrom gives error: blocked protect not disabled, status=0E  

Really, don't know what is wrong.....appreciated your help  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elixxx (Dec 21, 2004)

seems like this problem are more upcomming on the newer 9800SE cards :S does no one know how to bypass?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes your bios is locked but you can get around that by using gigabyte's flash tool.

This forum has more info. As well as info about the hardmod for the extra pipes (if you need it).

The gigabyte flash tool can be found here with gigabyte's 9800 pro bios.
Once you've put that bios on it will no longer be locked and you will be able to use any flash tool with any bios. Another (safer and easier) way is to flash the bios you want on using the gigabyte flash tool which comes with that bios, which i think works too.


----------



## elixxx (Dec 21, 2004)

dude thats awsome i will try it out on my palit 9800se tomorrow ( if all 8 pipes works)


----------



## sweeper (Dec 22, 2004)

I get the same "blocked protect not disabled, status= 0E" error while trying to flash my gigabyte 9550 bios. I have even used the Gigabyte flash utility. Nothing unlocks or gets by the bios lock.


----------



## elixxx (Dec 22, 2004)

hmm hope it works for the 9800se then :S


----------



## Fistandantilis (Dec 23, 2004)

have you tried winflash, it is supermega easy


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 23, 2004)

or the modified flashrom might work.


----------



## Guason (Mar 21, 2005)

I had the same problem ....... :
Solution  :
Use flashrom 2.17 WHITHOUT -SST PARAMETER :

flasrom.exe -p 0 biosname.bin -f


Whit version 2.40  show an error ..... whit version 2.17 works fine


----------



## mebone (Apr 4, 2005)

still could not get the work done....

error: data not erased


----------



## ojaneka (Apr 4, 2005)

HI

Try to ask from W1ZARD 

w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------



## zAAm (Apr 4, 2005)

sweeper said:
			
		

> I get the same "blocked protect not disabled, status= 0E" error while trying to flash my gigabyte 9550 bios. I have even used the Gigabyte flash utility. Nothing unlocks or gets by the bios lock.



I guess it's only on some Gigabyte cards because I can force flash my Gigabyte 9550 easily with flashrom??    Although no other BIOS's work properly, I can flash it to anything. (Kinda gets scrambly or slloooowww...   )


----------



## kenling (Apr 6, 2005)

i have a yuan 9200se that i'm trying to flash with higher clocks but i've tried everything here and everything else i googled without success. can't beat the "data not erased " problem.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2005)

try the brand new atiflash 3.07 linked at the bottom of the bios collection page


----------



## vg (Apr 6, 2005)

Try flashrom.exe with -sst switch.
For example: "flashrom.exe -f -p 0 yourbios.bin -sst"

Good luck.


----------



## kenling (Apr 7, 2005)

just tried atiflash 3.07
-p -f 0 switch: ERROR 0FL01 ROM not erased
-p -sst 0 switch: ERROR 0FL01 ROM not erased
-v 0 switch: ERROR 0FL02
my kung fu is not strong.


----------



## vg (Apr 8, 2005)

kenling, try to use latest flashrom.exe http://www.radeon2.ru/bios/util/flashrom240.zip.
type exact command: "flashrom.exe -f -p 0 <yourbios.bin> -sst", where <yourbios.bin> is your bios file name.


----------



## mebone (Apr 9, 2005)

THANKS ALL!!!!

-sst parameter work!!!!


----------



## mebone (Apr 9, 2005)

Forgot to tell you...I am using lastest version of flashrom.


Thanks again.


----------



## kenling (Apr 12, 2005)

vg said:
			
		

> kenling, try to use latest flashrom.exe http://www.radeon2.ru/bios/util/flashrom240.zip.
> type exact command: "flashrom.exe -f -p 0 <yourbios.bin> -sst", where <yourbios.bin> is your bios file name.



been there, done that. doesn't work.   
tried it again just to be sure. but sure enuff, my kung fu is not strong.


----------



## mebone (Apr 15, 2005)

how do I know the new bios compatible to my card?

My computer cannot boot-up...I need to flash back the original bios


----------



## Tizão (May 11, 2005)

kenling said:
			
		

> i have a yuan 9200se that i'm trying to flash with higher clocks but i've tried everything here and everything else i googled without success. can't beat the "data not erased " problem.


Have the same problem here    Same problem, same vga...
I only want to activate tha Pal-M system color.

Using this command: flashrom -i 0

I have this:







Help me


----------



## kenling (May 16, 2005)

well, i can't really help u cos all attempts at flashing my card has failed...


----------



## sweeper (May 16, 2005)

mebone said:
			
		

> THANKS ALL!!!!
> 
> -sst parameter work!!!!




ok you said it worked. Then you posted you used flashrom then you posted that it failed... confused........


----------



## feral (May 26, 2005)

sweeper said:
			
		

> ok you said it worked. Then you posted you used flashrom then you posted that it failed... confused........




lol... there is a difference between a successful flash, and a successful *working* flash.


----------



## JuStAdsor (May 28, 2005)

*Try this*



			
				Tizão said:
			
		

> Have the same problem here    Same problem, same vga...
> I only want to activate tha Pal-M system color.
> 
> Using this command: flashrom -i 0
> ...



Try using : flashrom -p -atmel 0 bios.bin -f


----------



## Tizão (May 29, 2005)

Using: flashrom -p -atmel 0 bios.bin -f

Show this:
Serial ROM
BIOS Device ID = 0x5964
ASIC Device ID = 0x5964
Existing memcfg = 0x3280
New memcfg = 0x3280
Existing SSID = 0x5964
New SSID = 0x5964
Existing Bios P/N = RADEON 9200SE 16M*16 DDR VGA BI
New Bios P/N = RADEON 9200SE 16M*16 DDR VGA BI
romid = 9Flash type = AT25F1024/c
Error = data not erased

ERROR 0FL01 : press '1' to continue

Its impossible to flash?


----------



## JuStAdsor (May 29, 2005)

AT25F1024 -- this means is Atmel 
try using flashrom 2.40
with this command flashrom -p -atm 0 bios.bin -f

and please post the compete output.. make a pic with your cel phone.. or something..

0FL01 - is a generic error.. it can mean that: file name is bad, bios locke, etc
In case of bios locked .. you must use -atm ? or -atmel ? if fios is hosted on atmel chip..  and -sst if ST chip


----------



## Tizão (May 29, 2005)

Im using flashrom 2.40
The complete output is this:

Serial ROM
BIOS Device ID = 0x5964
ASIC Device ID = 0x5964
Existing memcfg = 0x3280
New memcfg = 0x3280
Existing SSID = 0x5964
New SSID = 0x5964
Existing Bios P/N = RADEON 9200SE 16M*16 DDR VGA BI
New Bios P/N = RADEON 9200SE 16M*16 DDR VGA BI
romid = 9Flash type = AT25F1024/c
Error = data not erased

ERROR 0FL01 : press '1' to continue

No more info on the screen.

Tried: flashrom -p -atm 0 bios.bin -f
invalid command


----------



## kenling (May 31, 2005)

wow. i just tried everthing n i have the exact same readout as Tizão's card.


----------



## sweeper (May 31, 2005)

Flashrom -p -sst 0 "Newbios.bin" -f


----------



## JuStAdsor (May 31, 2005)

he has AT25F1024 (atmel) .. I don't think -sst will work 
But tryit anyway.. as long as u have a spare pci card


----------



## kenling (Jun 1, 2005)

i've tried everything on this thread, and then some. still no flash. my kung fu is not strong.


----------



## Tizão (Jun 1, 2005)

My Kung Fu is not strong too


----------



## kenling (Jun 2, 2005)

wow. my kung fu is improving. i just managed to flash my card using atiflash 3.09
Tizão, try using atiflash with this command: atiflash -p -st 0 bios.bin -f

but.... there's a but    .... i'm flashing the original bios but with higher clocks. after flashing, atitool shows the correct clocks i set but ati drivers r not loading. i get a "ati control panel failed to initialize because no ati driver is installed, or ati driver in not working properly. the ati control panel will now exit" fault. 

i've done driver cleaner and fresh install of the drivers but no go. when i flash the original unedited bios everything works again. any ideas?

edit: using the softmod drivers works. i guess the ati drivers has is able to detect that i have a piss cheap video card and won't allow me to mod it. any way around this W1zzard?


----------



## Tizão (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh my God!    i did it! Dont believe.

Kung Fu Level UP!!!   

Thanks Master Kenling   
Im using Catalyst Control Center 5.5 and works great, no problem here.

Again, thank you guys


----------



## kenling (Jun 2, 2005)

well, what did u flash to? just higher clocks or a different bios? mind sharing more cos i haven't fully solved my problems yet.


----------



## Tizão (Jun 2, 2005)

I used my bios and edited to support the PAL-M.
I did not change clocks because my Kung Fu is not strong yet    Maybe in a few months...


----------

